# Good less expensive router bits? Is this possible?



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Keep us posted as the bits get more use.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like a nice set to have at that price. When I started, I bought one of those 40 or so bit sets, and unless its a unique profile or size, still use them as the go to bits for everything I do. Not a production type environment, so for the less than $100 I paid, I've gotten more than my monies worth.

Definitely going to check out the Yonico name on Amazon

Thanks


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have one of their 60deg V bits I use in my CNC router and it has worked very well so far. Good to hear others having the same results. I'll probably pick up a few more styles soon.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Good to know.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

I Have bot both CMT , priceline,whiteside and Freud bits
I have a 40 bit Yonico set and the smaller bits have broken, It was my first set and it has been useful, but for long lasting and production use I would stay away from their sets. Just MHO


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at yonico for a while now. For what it's worth, I've been buying my freud and cmt bits from Routerbitworld.com. Great prices - much better than amazon. Prompt service. No tax. $1 flat rate shipping in the USA via first class USPS which means they get to me within 2 days.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been using a couple of Yonico bit for awhile now, and they've worked just fine. It's only been a year or so, so no long time use. Pretty good bits in my opinion.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm always interested in hearing about new sources for router bits. My past history has been pretty negative on bargain bits. After stripping out veneer, chipping cuts, and frozen bearings, I have pretty much been directed exclusively to WhiteSide bits. (which, BTW, have NEVER failed me).

Admittedly, WhiteSide bits are a bit pricy, but for the kind of work I do, veneer chipping and the like causes horrendous problems on the project. I would love an alternative, but as yet have not found anyone who is as reliable and consistent. (and I have a good sized pile of other/off brand bits that I am no longer confident to use)

Roger


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I purchased some roundover bits from China 2" 2.5" and 3" all were about $ AUD 14 to 15 
they are big boys and I do not use them in my everyday work. I did a blog on then when I received them and conducted some tests.










At that price resharpening by a service provider would possibly be more than the buy price.










I did have a CMT bowl cutter which broke



















I still use it as its quite safe and if the bowl is deeper than the bit it self clears the ridge otherwise its re do with another bit or remove by sanding.

I took it for repair but it was deemed to be beyond repair, so it just goes to show there is a couple of different situations presented.

I have seen the Yonicos and would have no problems trying them if the situation arose.
They are certainly an interesting matched set, I am curious what your application is?

I have a similar concave one but I dont think I have a convex one…I will have to check and report back later!

I do agree with Roger they must be razor sharp or they will do more damage than good.

*A tip*: never use a router bit with a bearing without testing it in your fingers first, (and that is with the power off by the way!) any evidence of "roughness" do not use it, if OK then apply a drop of light oil for lubrication, check again then run it to expell any residue oil.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I also use Yonico bits. I bought a raised panel set for a bathroom vanity I have been making and also got some other of their molding bits. They seem to work quite well. I made almost 100 feet of molding with them and they are still very sharp. I agree with toe others regarding very low usage. I don't know if they will last long, but for half the price, I can't complain.
I have used these with hard maple and walnut and they are holding up well.


----------



## ncdon (Jul 11, 2010)

I've ordered a couple of specialty sets of Yonico bits on Ebay. Those that I've used so far work well and seem to hold up well. their prices are reasonable and they ship very quickly.


----------



## goochs (Jan 13, 2015)

I have quite a few bits from them and they have preformed pretty good. I recently had one the lost a potion of cutting edge, which they insisted I must of dropped, but having used it only once I think I would know if I dropped it or not. Anyway they will replace it but in their words "this time" lacks a little in the customer service area. Will I continue to buy from them?? maybe, maybe not. Maybe just my limited small use bits but not my heavy used ones.


----------



## zandz (Feb 23, 2014)

I was also tempted by the great price of these bits. I did buy some recently and was very pleased. But it was only for bits I rarely use. You know, the bit you only need once every few months. I haven't tried them for any heavy use bits yet, but maybe. I do think they are better than the bits you would buy from say harbour freight. I once bought a slot cutting bit from HF and it lasted about three uses. Just was so easliy dulled and burnt up. I will never do that again, lol.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I've had very good luck with Yonico bits. I'd agree that they probably aren't the daily users, but I don't use mine daily. I've only had one that had some vibration (slot cutter) and that may just be due to bearing not being adjusted. I think that one consideration that people sometimes forget is safety. I've had a cope and stick bit (Freud) come flyout out of the collet and whiz past my face once. Got lucky that time, but I've always taken the task more seriously not. It was my fault, I didn't bury it deep enough in the collet. The take home here, however, is that if you have a cheap bit that can lose its carbide, shatter/ blow up/ break off at the collet, this can create a pretty dangerous situation to have a bit (sharp or jagged) spinning towards you…

Just my take on the matter


----------

